# Pizza Hut Book It program



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all 
Pizza Hut Book It has opened its enrollment. My kids love the program!! 
http://www.bookitprogram.com/enrollment/


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for sharing!! Bookit made reading a big deal when I was in elementary (One clever teacher had an entire reading week and culminated it with a pizza party on friday with all the certificates we earned!) 

Even though one child is homeschool and one is public, it'll work out great for our family.


----------

